# What guitar have you owned that you sold that you wish you hadnt



## bloodlust (Aug 12, 2012)

What guitar have you owned that you sold or traded and wish you hadn't. I had a snakeskin vester stage series that was just magic the neck was not to thick or thin the factory active pickups had more sustain then emgs never went out of tune no matter how much you dive bombed it and it had one of those cheap Floyd copies that you don't have to cut the balls off. Man I wish I never got rid of it.


----------



## nostealbucket (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a Prs custom 24 a while ago. I didn't play it as much as my 7 string, so I sold it.
I wish I never did. That guitar was amazing.


----------



## mishabasi (Aug 12, 2012)

Ibanez Artcore AF75 Hollowbody Electric Guitar Brown Sunburst | Musician&#39;s Friend

Ibanez AF75...I had one of those. I bought it when I was first getting into guitar and thought having a hollowbody guitar would make me sound like Ted Nugent... WRONG! Anyway, I sold it a few years back to get my Fender Mexi Tele. I LOVE the tele but can't help but miss the Ibanez.

Now i'm into Jazz and Fusion and i think having a guitar like that with low action would be a good tool in the toolbox... But now i think i'm going to save up for my 2nd Carvin and get their version of a "Thinline Tele"


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 12, 2012)

Original Schecter C1 Blackjack


----------



## Demiurge (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a fanned-fret 7 in a 2 bass string/bass pickup-5 guitar string/guitar pickup config. It was way too different from what I was doing at the time, so I sold it. Kind of miss it.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 12, 2012)

I once had an ibanez Roadstar Guitar (before it was shortened to RG) 440P-model from year '87 I think.. I painted it bright yellow and attached a Spongebob Squarepants-sticker to it and then after a while sold it like a sucker.

It was a fantastic guitar, the body wasn't the usual straightforward RG-style that we have today, but more like a beveled version of it and the neck was more strat-ish with it's 22 frets than all flat wizard neck on older RG's.

It had HSS pups (ibanez USA) with push/pull for splitting the humbucker and whatnot and the bridge was original edge.

God I miss that guitar.. It was quite like this, but the pups said ibanez USA on it... *http://images3.wikia.nocookie.net/__cb57525/ibanez/images/2/22/RG440P_WH.jpg*


----------



## Konfyouzd (Aug 12, 2012)

All my old RGs. The ones I have now are cool but I really miss the others.


----------



## ThePhilosopher (Aug 12, 2012)

Ernie Ball SUB 1 HH.


----------



## Azathoth43 (Aug 12, 2012)

I wish I had never sold my first 1077xl. I bought it new, then sold it like an idiot to buy bass equipment. About five years ago I lucked up and got another one, I'll be buried with that guitar.

Also, a Washburn 333 in Dimeslime green. Not a big fan of the shape but it was a real quality instrument.


----------



## engage757 (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## Papaoneil (Aug 12, 2012)

^ if I had any of the guitars you have sold, I would regret selling anyone of them


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 12, 2012)

This, I guess...






Sorry for the shitty pic, it's a PRS SE Soapbar. I got it for a stupidly low price... these went for £500 new and I managed to win this one on eBay for £160. It was super light, the P-90s sounded really great, and it was comfortable and played like a dream. Had a ridiculously fat neck as well - it was like a telegraph pole, but in a good way. Magnificent.

I did sell it for a profit (£230, IIRC) and put the money towards buying my Gibson Flying V, which is now my main guitar for most things, so in a way I don't regret selling the PRS - but I wish I still had it.


----------



## Al NiCotin (Aug 12, 2012)

A 1979/1980 Gibson Explorer II, bought new, waiting for 6 month to get it.
Not that I regret it... 

But some of you may make me regret it nao ... as I haven't found a single picture of it 
Nice guitar btw, despite all I've heard about Norlin


----------



## Kimling (Aug 12, 2012)

My PRS Tremonti SE - from the first run. Not the greatest guitar on this earth, but a really good bang for the buck and a gigantic leap in quality over my old Epiphone LP it replaced.

My '05 Tokai LS60 that actually replaced the Tremonti. That was a f'en great guitar and I really miss it


----------



## octatonic (Aug 12, 2012)

I miss this sometimes although it was a pig to play.


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 12, 2012)

Yah I also had a old ibanez blazer with gold hardware and a beautiful blue metal flake paint job ,I sold it cause it only had single coil pickups wish i would of held on to that one to


----------



## jordanky (Aug 12, 2012)

I miss a lot of the guitars I've let go. Sad life of a gear whore.


----------



## Birdman (Aug 12, 2012)

PRS Custom24 .... That Guitar was fantastic.


----------



## knuckle_head (Aug 12, 2012)

Fender Custom Shop Bajo Sexto.

A Bass VI Tele for lack of a better description . . . .


----------



## fortisursus (Aug 12, 2012)

Caparison Dellinger II in pro black. I have straight black guitars, but that thing sounded amazing.


----------



## Church2224 (Aug 12, 2012)

My RG1527 and my Carvin dc400cw...Miss both of them


----------



## phrygian12 (Aug 12, 2012)

My blue Ibanez SV  I really liked the guitar, but at the time I wanted a really good seven string and ended up selling it to get a Carvin DC727. I really love my Carvin...but I also really liked that SV even with it's silly sustain issues.


----------



## Evil Weasel (Aug 12, 2012)

This Ibanez SA36FM. Not because it was totally amazing or anything (I bought a Prestige and it was the obvious one to sell to restore funds!) but it was my first ever guitar and it looked pretty and played pretty good too. I get nostalgic whenever I see one of these.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 12, 2012)

Jackson DKMGT. 

I did replace it with an Ibanez RG7620, but that Jackson was brilliant. The EMG HZ p'ups sounded great despite opinion.


----------



## axxessdenied (Aug 12, 2012)

I don't understand....... sell my... guitar?


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 12, 2012)

A PRS SE that i traded for a Japanese Ibanez Saber. That PRS played and stayed in tune all the way up the neck better than any guitar i've played. It just felt like it was engineered better or something, intonation was perfect all over the neck.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a USA Dinky that was the best guitar I had ever payed, many others also agreed.
I didnt sell it though, it was stolen. But im sure it got sold somewhere down the line.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 12, 2012)




----------



## bloodlust (Aug 12, 2012)

I had a late 70s iceman it was like my 2nd guitar that's another one I wish i would have kept , one of these days I'm going to sit down and try to remember all the guitars I have had


----------



## Ironbird (Aug 12, 2012)

mikernaut - my sympathies. I would do crazy things for a J Yuenger Iceman!

My greatest regret - my BC Rich Ironbird 420-JE (Japan Edition). Completely made in Japan and discontinued - that should've stopped me from selling it but I was obsessed with neck-thru guitars at the time. 

The guitar underwent some horrifying mods, the last I heard of it. 

It's still 'the one that got away' for me.


----------



## mikernaut (Aug 12, 2012)

I'm not a Ibanez guy, but the Yuenger was such a impressive quality guitar, sadly I went through a period of unemployment and had to let a bunch of the collection go. I'd love to get another someday but it's probably going to be next to impossible to score one again.


----------



## -OTW- (Aug 12, 2012)

Ibanez 2009 S5470 TKS. Stock pups not so great for high price, but it was very nice.


----------



## MFB (Aug 12, 2012)

mikernaut said:


> I'm not a Ibanez guy, but the Yuenger was such a impressive quality guitar, sadly I went through a period of unemployment and had to let a bunch of the collection go. I'd love to get another someday but it's probably going to be next to impossible to score one again.



There's one for sale in MA at the moment actually, dude's asking for $1600 if it's any interest (and no, it's not me)


----------



## Steve_U1S (Aug 13, 2012)

My first new-in-the-box Ibanez, a 1988 (first year) model Jem77FP (Floral).
Bought in late '88... then in early 1991, a UV7PWH was put into my hands.
Game-changer. I immediately ordered the 'green dot' that I still have to this day.
After a couple of years of only seeing the floral out of its case about 3 times total in that time, and then only for an hour or so, I traded it away.

... it was mint.

(I did fill that void years later with an awesome-condition 1990 model which has the added benefit of the revised volume position - the one niggle I had with the '88 FP; the volume controls were initially too Strat-style-close... Still, wish I also still had that first one.)


----------



## Rabsa (Aug 13, 2012)

Mine old UV777GR






and Apex1






Ibanez RGR08LTD






Aaaaaand ESP OS SD-350SY


----------



## JPhoenix19 (Aug 13, 2012)

My old emerald green Carvin DC747.


----------



## ChronicConsumer (Aug 13, 2012)

JPhoenix19 said:


> My old emerald green Carvin DC747.



One does not simply sell a Carvin.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Aug 13, 2012)

No regrets, all the guitars ive sold are easily replacable, not modded, etc.. Like the soloist/horizon/loomis


----------



## MFB (Aug 13, 2012)

Stealthdjentstic said:


> No regrets, all the guitars ive sold are easily replacable, not modded, etc.. Like the soloist/horizon/loomis



Yeah, I've thought about certain guitars and I remember things I like about them - then I remember why I sold them as well and it's like "There's a reason I did" so 

Plus, I've always sold my stuff either on Craigslist and met really great people who wanted the guitars and were worth selling them to, or people on here who also want them as well so I know they're going to solid places and it's not just eBaying to random god knows what kind of environments


----------



## AVH (Aug 13, 2012)

These:

57 LP Goldtop
67 Flying V
61 SG/LP Custom
68 50w Plexi (my first Marshall, bought for $120 in '76)
69 Dan Armstrong
70 Espana 6/12 doubleneck acoustic formerly owned by Lenny Breau
71 D-28
76 ltd.ed Explorer
75 Flying V - my first V
89 Jem floral
ES-355AL, #38 Lifeson

Not reissues either. The first 3 really hurt...


----------



## TankJon666 (Aug 13, 2012)

This...







And this...






And this. It's a bass but my god do I miss it 






I wish I'd taken photos of them 

...actually, keeping them would have been way better.


----------



## BucketheadRules (Aug 13, 2012)

bloodlust said:


> I had a late 70s iceman it was like my 2nd guitar that's another one I wish i would have kept , one of these days I'm going to sit down and try to remember all the guitars I have had



My dad used to have an old Iceman - one of the really early ones, with a set neck and the long tailpiece. It was fucked and beaten to hell when he got it, but it was his main guitar for years and he bitterly regrets selling it.


----------



## Choop (Aug 13, 2012)

These..;-; asl;djdsl :









(I know the 1527 is a 7 string but I still miss it a lot :<)


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 14, 2012)

Another one i had that i liked a lot was a early 90s made in Japan Jackson dinky it had the maple fretboard i love maple fretboards the only thing I did not like about it was that it had a concrete finish paint job but i traded it for a plexi glass matal strat made by samick it looked cool but was heavy and sounded very bad.after I get my studio done and get some extra cash I'm going to try to pick up one of those Jackson dk2m a friend has one and it reminds me a lot of my old jackson.


----------



## zappatton2 (Aug 14, 2012)

I tend to bounce between having money and being broke, so I've had to let go of a lot of guitars over the years. The ones that keep me up at night are;

Moser 6/12 double neck - This one I didn't even get to play, waited 2/3 years for it, had it paid off, then shit went sour and I had no choice, but man it kills me 

BC Rich USA Eagle Surpreme - Really miss that one, my first BCR

Alembic fretless bass - my only bass, and it sounded and played awesome

USA Fender Strat - loved it, black pickguard/pickups, maple board, ash body, caramel finish, miss it so

12-string semi-acoustic Carvin - sounded like gold

Gibson Explorer - very sloppy Gibson produce, terrible fretwork, pickups were duds, but it was the first guitar I bought with my own money, and that body shape is still my favorite, so I still miss it...


----------



## troyguitar (Aug 14, 2012)

Jackson USA XTRR
Charvel Model 1
Parker Fly Deluxe
and my sweet Warmoth strat

There might be others but those are the main ones that I would want back, everything else I don't care quite so much about.


----------



## VBCheeseGrater (Aug 14, 2012)

zappatton2 said:


> I tend to bounce between having money and being broke, so I've had to let go of a lot of guitars over the years.



you and me both.


----------



## synrgy (Aug 14, 2012)

I sold my Epiphone Sheraton II to fund my Raines 7-string hollow single-cut.

In hindsight, it ranks up there with the stupidest fucking things I've ever done in my lifetime. I loved the Epi, and the Raines proved to be nothing more than an expensive, dust-collecting paperweight.


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 14, 2012)

2008 RG1527RB. Played like a dream


----------



## Don Vito (Aug 14, 2012)

Almost forgot about this gem


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 14, 2012)

I've never even seen one of those be for


----------



## spirit_crusherITA (Aug 14, 2012)

this bitch played like a fuckin' dream. with a set of Nailbombs she killed Lp classics and customs as if they were epis (except vintage ones). I hate myself for trading it for a damn fullerton vintage reissue strat (that's what happens when you fall in love with YJM)...it had Ibanez-like action and also looked so sexy...


----------



## texshred777 (Aug 14, 2012)

Ibanez RG3120.


----------



## TonyFlyingSquirrel (Aug 14, 2012)

My 82 Ibanez Rocket Roll II. I got it from my pops for Christmas/83, and had to sell it about 5 years later as a young husband/father. Everytime I see one on the bay I try to see if I can finagle some funds to grab it. I remember pops coming to visit once and asked about it, and how heartbroken he was that I had to part with it, as he would have gladly helped out financially.


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 15, 2012)

I still have a old ibanez ex that my dad helped me out with I've moded it some but he has passed and there has been times when it has been all I have had to play so it means more to me then any Rico Jr,caparison or jem ever could.


----------



## StratFreak11 (Aug 15, 2012)

I used to own a 1985 Fender Squier Katana which i sold in order to buy myself a stratocaster. 

Sometimes i wish i still had it, to simply put a SD JB in the bridge and use it as my metal axe ! Seriously if i didnt sell it I wouldn't be playing electric guitar now, I found it extremely uncomfortable ! I'd still be on acoustic. So overall, good sell but sometimes would be cool to have.


----------



## Mega-Mads (Aug 15, 2012)

Even though i made 200$ on that deal 
And it financed my drivers license


----------



## Pav (Aug 15, 2012)

I often find myself missing the RR5 I used to own. I hated the TOM and the blue with gold hardware was a tad gaudy for my taste but the thing virtually played itself. Unbelievably buttery. On the other hand, the woman I sold it to messaged me back about a month later saying the Rhoads was her son's dream guitar and I totally made the kid's Christmas, so I felt better knowing it went to a good cause.


----------



## Jake (Aug 15, 2012)

My ESP Eclipse still haunts me to this day, but other than that everything else has been sold or traded to feed my upgrading GAS and Im getting close to having my dream rig because of it.


----------



## Jarmake (Aug 15, 2012)

One guy just sent me a picture of my old 440P.. oh god I miss it now more than ever..


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 16, 2012)

The black M-II. 

It was my first high end guitar and was bought for me for my 21st birthday. I traded it for another Loomis that I only went on to sell anyway. Wish I'd kept it, it had the coolest, most stable neck of any guitar I've ever played. It just wasn't phased by any amount of string gauge and tuning changes I made on it, it was just like "No worries dude, I'm still awesome".

I kind of regret selling the white KV2 as well because I didn't like how it sounded through the ENGL Powerball I was running it through at the time, in hindsight the Powerball was just a shit sounding amp and the guitar probably sounded awesome through anything else. 

Seriously, fuck that amp. I wish I'd trusted my instincts and bought a Mesa straight away instead of wasting time and money trying to be different and buying that heap of shit.


----------



## daniel_95 (Aug 16, 2012)

I traded my precious RG7321fm for a Schecter Omen 8 which was probably the stupidest decision I've made in a long while. I still occasionally dream of playing it on stage with KoRn in front of the Rock am Ring crowd.


----------



## Pat_tct (Aug 16, 2012)

The only guitar that I miss a little, was my very first one. a shitty gio ibanez rg.
i gave it to a friend for free to keep it.

He startet playing guitar and mking music himself so it was for good purpose I guess.

But I miss this guitar. it startet all with this one.

at least someone enjoyed playing it and i hadn't touched for a year or so, before i gave it away


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 16, 2012)

This thread breaks my heart. Somewhere out there is a black Fender Jim Root Tele that I miss... although it's being put to good use by a good guy in a church band (praise the Lord). Elsewhere, however, there is a douchebag who tried to turn a quick profit on an EVH Wolfgang Special that I had to sell in a moment of empty walletedness. Nothing is worse than saying goodbye to a great guitar and seeing it go to someone who never cared to appreciate it the same way you wish you would have.


----------



## rekab (Aug 16, 2012)

Hollywood Classic Schecter


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2012)

Bekanor said:


> The black M-II.
> 
> It was my first high end guitar and was bought for me for my 21st birthday. I traded it for another Loomis that I only went on to sell anyway. Wish I'd kept it, it had the coolest, most stable neck of any guitar I've ever played. It just wasn't phased by any amount of string gauge and tuning changes I made on it, it was just like "No worries dude, I'm still awesome".
> 
> ...


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2012)

danger5oh said:


> This thread breaks my heart. Somewhere out there is a black Fender Jim Root Tele that I miss... although it's being put to good use by a good guy in a church band (praise the Lord). Elsewhere, however, there is a douchebag who tried to turn a quick profit on an EVH Wolfgang Special that I had to sell in a moment of empty walletedness. Nothing is worse than saying goodbye to a great guitar and seeing it go to *someone who never cared to appreciate it* the same way you wish you would have.



Like "craigslist ninjas"?


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2012)

engage757 said:


>



"Oh, it's so terrible...now I only have 6 Caparisons"

God damn it, Zack


----------



## Bekanor (Aug 16, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


>




I don't really know what you're getting at with this video. 

Ooooooolong Johnson!


----------



## purpledc (Aug 16, 2012)

Here is the short list.

1. Warrior fully armed soldier prototype
2. BC Rich Mockingbird Archtop supreme signed by Bernie Senior
3. Hamer Mirage II in blue
4. Hamer blitz quilt top (1 of only 3 made)
5. Hamer Vector V
6. Mason bernard SS
7. Jackson KV2
8. Guild X-82 nova
9. Terry McInturff Glory Standard
10. BC rich ST 3


----------



## danger5oh (Aug 16, 2012)

CrushingAnvil said:


> Like "craigslist ninjas"?



Hahaha... touche 
I'm not the love 'em and leave 'em type... I just always seem to score good deals. If I'm gonna flip something, I'll usually tell the seller right off the bat. Our islands are much smaller than yours... burning bridges here is not wise.


----------



## Bigfan (Aug 16, 2012)

Ok, let's see...

The only ones I really miss are the ones I didn't get amazing deals out of (tradewise). I traded my ec1000 for a strat which I then traded for my RG2120, so that's ok. 

My Carvin 727:






My Ibanez RG550:






My Charcel Spectrum:


----------



## Decipher (Aug 16, 2012)

Ibanez Universe (UV7BK Green Dot). Owned it for about a year and traded it in so I could buy an amp (Randall Warhead stack). I wasn't playing it as much as my 6's at the time and NEEDED an amp. Had to do it, but have regretted it ever since then. I hope to get another one day.


----------



## guitarister7321 (Aug 16, 2012)

My old '93 Ibanez RG470 build project I did way back. I had put a neck from an RG570 on it. The neck had the nicest profile on it. I thought was a normal Wizard at the time as it was the only one I had ever played, but after playing other OG Wizard necks after I sold it I realised that it was a modifed profile. It was a like really super thin C shape. I miss that neck. Now that I really think about it I really fucking miss that guitar. It was my first experience putting a guitar together. I pretty much sold it because I did a shitty wiring job on it.  I hate myself.


----------



## CrushingAnvil (Aug 16, 2012)

Decipher said:


> Ibanez Universe (UV7BK Green Dot). Owned it for about a year and traded it in so I could buy an amp (Randall Warhead stack). I wasn't playing it as much as my 6's at the time and NEEDED an amp. Had to do it, but have regretted it ever since then. I hope to get another one day.



I _almost_ neg-rep'd you for that


----------



## XeoFLCL (Aug 17, 2012)

This OLP Axis. Best finish ever, sounded great and very twangy and tight, and I'm never going to find another one of them.


----------



## noise in my mind (Aug 18, 2012)

my charvel 750xl


----------



## Kavnar (Aug 18, 2012)

kennedyblake said:


> Almost forgot about this gem



What is this? Saw a photo of one recently and after endless scouring of the web didn't find any info.


----------



## Jake (Aug 18, 2012)

Kavnar said:


> What is this? Saw a photo of one recently and after endless scouring of the web didn't find any info.


thats a LTD hybrid-400 in sunburst


----------



## Green_jelly88 (Aug 18, 2012)

Ibanez SZ520. Can't quite really recall why I ever sold it. Luckily it's still in the possession of a close friend, so I'll probably get to buy it back in the case he ever gets bored of it - which I doubt he will.


----------



## astralsearcher (Aug 18, 2012)

i had a stable of late 70's early 80's Ibanez Artists that I miss quite a bit, but without a doubt I will always regret having to sell my 95 JS6000.


----------



## Heavy Ed (Aug 18, 2012)

Ibanez proline 2550
Gibson custom Flying V


----------



## capoeiraesp (Aug 18, 2012)

Geez. I've parted with some cool old ltds over the years but the H302 is my biggest regret. 





Played like butter and had some serious balls.


----------



## bloodlust (Aug 23, 2012)

I have a red esp horizon custom shop that looks just like your ltd but red


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 4, 2012)

Hopefully I'm not the only one regretting a sell.

I'll start with my beloved 7. Schecter Omen-7. Miss it because it was just so rock solid tone was good (pickups I hated in the basswood and never got to replace them like I wanted to  ), and I remember jamming with my friends once and it went through the shed roof ( it was a decent size shed actually like could be a room in a house) and cam back down and stayed in tune or at least didn't go out noticeably. It was hard as hell to knock Chelsea out of tune.

Epiphone SG Special. It was my first guitar, but at the time the electronics shit the bed and I smashed it since pickups would cost more than a nice guitar ( Upgraded to my Omen-7).

Now this one isn't as bad as to I got my favorite guitar from this trade. On here traded with Matt my C-1 Classic for his V-1 ATX and put passive SD Dual SH-4's in ( it was free in exchange for my blackouts), but I do miss the sound of my classic I just didn't care too much for the balance and neck too much. 

With this being said this V1 ATX is at my side until I die the wood quality is superior to any guitar I've played. My friends dad has been in the music business for years ( I think he has 85 guitars we counted one day ), he owns numerous EXPENSIVE Gibsons, fenders, charvels, Schecters, EB, Bernie Rico, ect.. and said he wished all his guitars played and sounded as nice as my V-1.


----------



## troyguitar (Oct 4, 2012)

Parker Fly Deluxe because it was awesome and they now cost twice as much as I paid for mine not that long ago - same thing with Jackson SL1.

But I don't regret either so much now that I'm playing 7-strings.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 4, 2012)

Still sucks to sell though.


----------



## 8Fingers (Oct 4, 2012)

No regrets, I always sold my guitars to buy a better one 
Now that I have an Ibanez Prestige 1527(7 strings) which is the top model right below signature models, selling is over.
I have another treasure, an ESP M2 deluxe transparent purple, it's with me since 2004 and never ever gave me even 1 problem.
For gigs I have 4 ESP LTD which are cheap guitars perfect for gigging, these I keep selling and buying new ones to keep them brand new.


----------



## poopyalligator (Oct 4, 2012)

I used to have a really nice Ibanez j custom s series. I dont even know the model number. But it was white with gold hardware, and had this crazy inlay that was gold and went from the bindings all the up the fretboard. It was beautiful. I was a poor student at the time, and had to sell it to have food and gas


----------



## Nonservium (Oct 4, 2012)

I had a piece of shit RG270 from the 90's that I sold when I left West Texas. Regretted it every day since. I've even gone to great lengths trying to hunt her back down with no success.

I traded a Schecter Hollywood off two years ago and I've also regretted that. That guitar felt great but I wanted an acoustic at the time. I hardly play that acoustic now and wish I could undo it. Oh well.


----------



## frogunrua (Oct 4, 2012)

Sometimes I miss my Taylor 814-ce, mostly because I got some sennheiser pxc450 headphones in our agreement and they only work in bypass mode, no noise cancelling as was stated they would do...


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 4, 2012)

Nonservium said:


> I had a piece of shit RG270 from the 90's that I sold when I left West Texas. Regretted it every day since. I've even gone to great lengths trying to hunt her back down with no success.
> 
> I traded a Schecter Hollywood off two years ago and I've also regretted that. That guitar felt great but I wanted an acoustic at the time. I hardly play that acoustic now and wish I could undo it. Oh well.


I feel you. I've gone to NUMEROUS lengths to try and find Chelsea my Omen-7. Still to this day I wonder where she is and pray she's being taken care of properly.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 4, 2012)

I kinda miss the OFR, and neck carve on my loomis, but thats about it. Didnt care much for jackson or esp.


----------



## nostealbucket (Oct 4, 2012)

Prs Custom 24.
That guitar was fucking amazing. One piece top, black cherry finish, standard neck... Got rid of it for an axe fx ii. Still regret it. The axe ii isn't too bad, though


----------



## Mprinsje (Oct 4, 2012)

Squier P-bass, dunno what exact model. didn't use it all that much but it was still a good bass, sold it to a friend of mine who barely plays it, and a week after i sold it all of a sudden people said to me "hey dude, you own a bass right? i'm looking for a bass player"

still miss it, to this day


----------



## texshred777 (Oct 4, 2012)

Ibanez RG3120 TW.

Loved that guitar. One of the best I've ever owned. That guitar with my Rivera TBR-1SL was a fantastic combination.


----------



## skeels (Oct 4, 2012)

I miss my Washburn A20-V. It was my second guitar electric, after a crappy Lotus strat copy..Really miss that guy. Weird shape but comfy as hell. Black with red binding. I put a Bill Lawrence in the bridge. My buddy still has it but he lives in Denver. 

Oh well, when I got my third electric, my UVPWH in 1990, everything changed ...


----------



## SirMyghin (Oct 4, 2012)

If it doesn't get enough play time I sell it and give it a good home. No regrets, ever.


----------



## flexkill (Oct 4, 2012)

OP, I have too many to list....and thanks for stirring the emotions of regret that comes along with it!


----------



## Don Vito (Oct 4, 2012)

Original Schecter C1 Blackjack. Had a nice cream binding and a set of Passive Duncans. Came with a nice case as well. Sold it due to the neck.

Dean ML Shadow. Don't care what people think about Dean, this was a solid ax. Sold it due to crappy LFR giving me fits.

Ibanez RG2EX1. I had 2 of these. Seriously fun guitars for the money. Ripe for mods.


----------



## Aftertheburial13 (Oct 4, 2012)

Sold my Ibanez rg1527m with Bkp aftermaths...GOD WHY?!?! haha one day I will hunt her down...


----------



## MrPepperoniNipples (Oct 5, 2012)

Ibanez RG5EX1

It had pink knobs, pink F-Holes, pink Dimarzios and everything


----------



## AliceLG (Oct 5, 2012)

Ovation CC-48, it was the beautiful Padouk model. Now I have 4 electrics, 1 classical and 1 bass, no acoustic guitar. I want it back!


----------



## Malkav (Oct 5, 2012)

Cort NZS-1 - A bit lame looking because of the inlay but actually a great versatile sounding guitar, played my first theater show with it serving as my workhorse and it did everything from The Police to Led Zeppelin brilliantly.

I used to work in an instrument retailer and as such there are a few guitars that I regret selling to people that were never mine but I wish I had bought them cause some of them were amazing and had crazy good prices owing to them not moving etc - For instance there was an RGA321FM that was going for R9995 ($1100) Which I could have gotten for R5995 ($695) brand new, it ended up selling about a month before I could get the cash for it 

Bit of a success story though, we had a Royal Blue RG1527 come in which I adored priced at R7995 ($926), sold it to some guy who was a bit of a regular, he got a good deal on it and I always wanted to kick myself in the face for it going so cheap and me not jumping on it - Fast forward 4 years and I get an offer from a friend of his for an RG1527 for R4000 ($463) and now that exact guitar which I sold him and regretted not jumping on has been my main 7 string for the last 3 years  I still have her, and I still love her like crazy \/


----------



## Manurack (Oct 5, 2012)

I've traded a ESP LTD FX-260 for a Jackson Rhoads V, I really do regret it because it was all mahogany with a spalted maple top, it had passive esp pickups but sounded GREAT when I had EMGs with it, I wish I could get her back...


----------



## snowblind56 (Oct 5, 2012)

Of the 80ish guitars that I have owned in my life, the only one I miss is my Charvel Model 5a. Neck thru, single humbucker, and pearl white. Can't get any more bad-ass than that. I sold it to fund my Ibanez RG2550 in 2005(which I still have).

Since I have sold it, I have only seen about 5 come up for sale, none of them in as good of condition that mine was in.


----------



## synrgy (Oct 5, 2012)

There was another thread about this a little while back.

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...ou-sold-you-wish-you-hadnt-2.html#post3145198



synrgy said:


> I sold my Epiphone Sheraton II to fund my Raines 7-string hollow single-cut.
> 
> In hindsight, it ranks up there with the stupidest fucking things I've ever done in my lifetime. I loved the Epi, and the Raines proved to be nothing more than an expensive, dust-collecting paperweight.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah that V-1 was an insanely great production model Schecter. I still can't get over how resonant it was and how low you could get it's action. But alas, the V shape and i weren't friends. And now that i put D-activator x's in that Classic, it sounds like satan.


----------



## brett8388 (Oct 5, 2012)

I had a near mint 1990's Vinnie Moore Splatter for a while that someone talked me out of. It wasn't for sale but he offered me a bunch of cash for it and at the time I needed the cash for something else - don't remember what. Sold it and regretted it.

Fortunately I was able to find another recently to rectify my error in judgement.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell (Oct 5, 2012)

AngstRiddenDreams said:


> Yeah that V-1 was an insanely great production model Schecter. I still can't get over how resonant it was and how low you could get it's action. But alas, the V shape and i weren't friends. And now that i put D-activator x's in that Classic, it sounds like satan.


At least I know you gave her a good home Matt! Sorry about some of the gigging scars on her though. I love my V-1 ATX I just get along withe V's and LP's so much. Love the balance and sound I get. 

All my friends say "holy shit" when they first play the ATX. I was offered Gibsons for it but they didn't sound/ play as good  My friends dad said he even wished his guitars played and sounded as nice as the ATX.


----------



## AngstRiddenDreams (Oct 5, 2012)

Yeah the V-1 is definitely a jem. Wish i had the C shape version. And it's all good, there aren't too many nicks.


----------



## Jake (Oct 5, 2012)

Biggest and only regret so far is my ESP eclipse, acsb, dual emg 81's, played like butter...I'll have another one someday


----------



## atimoc (Oct 5, 2012)

The only one I regret a bit.


----------



## will_shred (Oct 5, 2012)

a parts-o-caster with a tom anderson Hummbucker, DiMarzio area 51 Single coils, warmoth neck and locking tuners. Fender Mexi strat body. that thing RIPPED and I still can't believe I sold it.


----------



## xvultures (Oct 5, 2012)

ESP PH600, pretty cool guitar, has almost my exact perfect configuration.. I think this has been floating around the forums.. I had the HARDEST time trying to sell it for $425 or so... then I saw some asshole trying to sell one for $800, boy I had a great chuckle


----------



## MikeH (Oct 5, 2012)

These.
RG1620X





RGD2120ZCSW





And *especially* this one. S5470SOL


----------



## Brill (Oct 5, 2012)

MrPepperoniNipples said:


> Ibanez RG5EX1
> 
> It had pink knobs, pink F-Holes, pink Dimarzios and everything



Pink f-hole sound awefully sexual


----------



## metalgod72 (Oct 6, 2012)

I miss this guitar SO bad....Charvel Model A Plus


----------



## guidothepimmp (Oct 6, 2012)

Regret selling my Washburn wi66 and even worse, my Washburn nuno 

Anyways... suppose we all have those mental lapses


----------



## TheSixthWheel (Oct 6, 2012)

Modified Jackson COW 7:






Ibanez RG560:


----------



## ihunda (Oct 6, 2012)

I sold this RG470, big mistake, that was a very well made japanese model, I sold it for less than the price of the 3 EMGs in it    

I didn't know better at the time, I though Ibanez were bad guitars. Only after trying some indonesian ibanez and playing with an agile that I realized, oops those fujigen RG 1990s guitars were the shit...


----------



## Syrinx (Oct 6, 2012)

My JP BFR and Carvin 7 string


----------



## Fat-Elf (Oct 6, 2012)

My first guitar. It was just a piece of trash Ibanez GAX30 but god damn, one does not simply sell their first guitar. I did.  

Edit: And the best thing was that I had carved a very bad inverted cross on the body and we sold it to some 10-year old kid.


----------



## GRIZ (Oct 6, 2012)

i would say my ibanez rx20..hah it was my first electric guitar that i got from my uncle..it was pretty bad, and i sold it for 50 bucks at the local shop to upgrade to my rga121 prestige. it was noisy and cheap but it worked. this was the exact model


----------



## metaljohn (Oct 6, 2012)

My ESP Eclipse II, M-II deluxe, and my Jackson Kevin Bond sig. Now I'm all sad and shit.

Being intermittently poor sucks.


----------



## metale (Oct 7, 2012)

My Epi LP. Bought new in '98, my first guitar. After I left the bands it stayed on it's case under my bed for a couple of years until I sold it to a friend for 350 euros. Spent the following 4 years trying to buy it back, and ended up doing just that, for 700 euros.

Recent pic, after ripping out the emgs:


----------



## Beowulf Von Thrashmeister (Oct 7, 2012)

I miss my 1992 ESP Mark IV bass (P/J), it was such a beautiful instrument to play, and foolishly in the mid 90`s I sold it. One day I hope to track down another !!!. 


That also goes for my B.C Rich Warlock guitar too !!!. 




Metale,

That is a beautiful Les Paul !!!.


----------



## Curt (Oct 7, 2012)

My Ibanez SV prestige. Bought it in April 2010, sold it to buy a new couch for my apartment...
I miss the versatility and comfort of that guitar. Ibby needs to bring them back.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic (Oct 7, 2012)

^that is glorious!!


----------



## ihunda (Oct 8, 2012)

^very sad as well, those guitars have been separated from their masters


----------



## nsimonsen (Oct 8, 2012)

I had an RGA121 in the Violin finish that I sold out of desperation, upon selling it I landed a new job and actually realised that I didn't need to sell it at all.

I miss that guitar a heap


----------



## Swyse (Oct 8, 2012)

I try not to get too attached to things because I sell everything eventually, but I've sold a couple for no reason that I ended up regretting. I have guitars I think are neat, more so than I've shared a bond with if that makes sense. It usually is GAS and ends up not being worth it in the long run. Usually if I make a rushed decision I regret the outcome. I'll share two tales of regret.

My brother put a premium RG1xxv on layaway and then with how things worked out, he wasn't going to be able to pick it up as soon as he thought. I can't remember how it came to this, but I ended up hooking him up with a deal on my 770 so he could sell it and get his premium sooner. He ended up trading it for a charvel(he asked first, and I actually ended up with it eventually) I almost had him cancel the trade before it went through, but I didn't because I was worried about the him being the dick because I backed out of a trade and I regret not doing that because that 770 was really nice.

I traded an american deluxe strat and some cash for a jp6 which I didn't like nearly as much. Then I traded that Jp6 for a K7 and cash. I like the k7 more than the jp6, but probably not as much as the strat deluxe.


You don't know what you have until its gone, the grass is always greener on the other side, and hindsight is 20-20.



SirMyghin said:


> If it doesn't get enough play time I sell it and give it a good home. No regrets, ever.



Reading this makes me feel surprisingly better. As of right now I have 6 guitars and I want to downsize, and I like the way you think. I realistically can't give the guitars the play time they deserve. My guitar collection would make more sense if I had some diversity, but it is with the exception of my newest acquisition (ngd thread when I get around to it) I have all ibanez RGs with humbuckers.


----------



## Sang-Drax (Oct 9, 2012)

I had a Gibson Explorer Gothic which was awesome. Extremely well built and comfortable to play with. I sold it and bought a Schecter Blackjack 7 + cash. Didn't like at all. Sold it again and got a Gibson LP Studio Vintage Mahogany.

I really dig my LP, but I probably lost money in those transactions. Plus, the Explorer's ebony board played like a dream


----------



## jephjacques (Oct 9, 2012)

NO REGRETS

(actually I really regret selling my pre-Fender-buyout Jackson Soloist)


----------



## tdk24 (Oct 9, 2012)

Late 90's Ibanez UV777BK. dumb dumb dumb.


----------



## feraledge (Oct 11, 2012)

There are far too many. GAS + regularly being broke means I've moved some that I wished I hadn't. 
Biggest regrets, ESP Horizon NT-II (neck sanded to matte and it was amazing), Gibson Gothic Explorer, and, to a less degree, I miss my ESP LTD FX 400 (spalted maple top was amazing) and my ESP LTD H 400 (cock stock and amber flame burst).

PICS!!
ESP Horizon:









Gibson Gothic Explorer:





ESP LTD FX 400:









ESP LTD H 400:





My old ESP LTD M-1000 and ESP M-II Deluxe are sorely missed as well.


----------



## FrancescoFiligoi (Oct 11, 2012)




----------



## feraledge (Oct 11, 2012)

I had severe So Cal GAS forever till I played one. It sounded great, looked amazing, but that neck is a bat compared to what I was expecting! Japanese Pro Mod version, but I thought those necks were supposed to be thinner.


----------



## prashanthan (Oct 11, 2012)

Only guitar I've sold/traded that I miss is my old LTD DV8-R Dave Mustaine sig. Everything about it was great, and I haven't touched another 6 string that I've enjoyed playing anywhere near as much.


----------



## WishIwasfinnish (Oct 11, 2012)

I had an RGA8 with lundgren pickups (meshuggah pickups) that I bought for 650 bucks on ebay and then resold for like 900. I would buy it back again for way more than that now


----------



## Dooky (Oct 12, 2012)

I have never sold a guitar. Once I buy a guitar, it's part of the family - just can't seem to let 'em go.


----------



## M3CHK1LLA (Oct 12, 2012)

uv777bk....yeah, i know!









and this rr1 & fretless bass...


----------



## Fluxx (Oct 12, 2012)

I sold an Ibanez mutt I had put together. It had a USRG30 body in trans Amber, Wizard 2 neck with sharktooth inlays off of an RG270DX, DiMarzio Tone Zone/PAF Pro, Cosmo grey hardware. I'd love to find out where the hell it is and if I could buy it back. I sold it on ebay about 6 years ago.


----------



## subject aftermath (Oct 13, 2012)

esp ltd m50, purely because it was my first guitar and I want it back now haha


----------



## bloodlust (Jan 24, 2013)

I love that white charvel , I would love to find my old snakeskin vester that guitar had magic in it I would also love to have my old stone finish Jackson dinky with the maple fretboard I've seen others that have looked just like it but they did not sound or fill the same


----------



## SirMyghin (Jan 24, 2013)

An S7G.


----------



## the fuhrer (Jan 24, 2013)

This Warmoth Strat. I loved this guitar so much for so long. One day I just lost interest in it and traded it for an LTD MH1000. Dumbest guitar deal I have ever made. I regretted it almost immediately. Luckily for me I just got it back after 8 months of sadness. The guy posted it on craigslist for really cheap and I lowballed him and snagged it back for $150 haha.


----------



## goldsteinat0r (Jan 24, 2013)

I had an Ibanez RG320QFM as my very first nice guitar. I played my high school talent show with that thing.  I realize now that after a set of pickups that guitar would have kicked ass up and down the block. I want another one. They're discontinued but I've been ebaying them and they're not that expensive used. Basswood body, passable trem (which I'd just block), badass flame veneer/top whatever, and the neck was SO awesome.


----------



## Garretislegend (Jan 25, 2013)

I had an esp ltd viper 400, Olympic white, with the emg 81/85. now I can't find another one.


----------



## HOKENSTYFE (Jan 25, 2013)

Got it as birthday gift in 1989. An Ibanez DG350. First guitar I owned. Never sold it but, due to unfortunate circumstances in 1994 lost the guitar. To where, I still don't know.

No pictures or nothing.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 25, 2013)

BC Rich 1987 USA Gunslinger...I miss it dearly. One day, I will find her again.


----------



## cronux (Jan 25, 2013)

watching all of these beautiful guitars one joke comes to mind:

How many guitars does a guitar player really need?

JUST ONE MORE


----------



## possumkiller (Jan 25, 2013)

90s LTD M200
RG7620BK #1
RGT42 (original red flame dot model)
RG7620BK #2 (bought that one because I felt so stupid for selling the first one and then I sold it)
Custom Shop ESP KH4
RG2550ZGK
RGR1570SDB
RG2228GK
Fender EJ Rosewood 
Fender 50s Roadworn Strat
Gretsch Duo Jet reissue
3 Intrepid 828s
ESP MIIUC
ESP Horizon NTIISTB
Edwards EAL128 Arrowhead
B.C. Rich ASM Pro (alder version with full binding)
BRJ Jekyll 627


----------



## SharkGun (Nov 18, 2013)

AHHHHH I have two. My biggest regret was selling my ESP/LTD Alexi 600 a while ago for 250 bucks with a digiteck effects pedal. Such a stupid move. 

Another one I had that was really neat in my opinion wasa an Ibanez AXE 7221 7 string. Hunky thing but I loved it. Just dont see them much.


----------



## JoeyW (Nov 18, 2013)

My beat to shit RG1527 with Cl/Lfs, It was a lot of firsts for me (first 7 string, first album, first tours). Oh the nostalgia!


----------



## ImNotAhab (Nov 18, 2013)

SharkGun said:


> AHHHHH I have two. My biggest regret was selling my *ESP/LTD Alexi 600 a while ago for 250 bucks* with a digiteck effects pedal.



Ouch.... Some other guy got lucky that day.


----------



## UltraParanoia (Nov 18, 2013)

It wasnt anything amazing, but I had Jackson PS4 from the early 90's
It had an amazing neck...but, shes gone


----------



## heregoesnothing (Nov 18, 2013)

Ibanez SZ320BK, this guitar is so damn underrated, it sounds like a Gibson LP on steroids, much better than any PRS SEs & Japanese lawsuit-Les Pauls i've ever played


----------



## technomancer (Nov 18, 2013)

Ibanez RG8670
Ibanez JPM90HAM

and these...


----------



## MetalBuddah (Nov 19, 2013)

Schecter Loomis


----------



## ReznoERG (Nov 19, 2013)

My first 7 string. 

I used to own a RG7321 that I did a lot of mods on it for the first time as a learning experience. I traded it for my RG927QMZ that I own now. I may have gotten a good deal but that thing had a lot of sentimental value too me.. I really want to get it back some day..

It's not the one in the photo. I had one with a gibraltar bridge on it. I liked that bridge a lot more than the shitty bridge my current one has.


----------



## Acrid (Nov 19, 2013)

- Esp H-307
- Ibanez MTM2


----------



## Wrecklyss (Nov 19, 2013)

A nothing special Kramer Striker 422. Traded it for a 200 watt solid state Carvin head that was made for no other purpose but to be a slave to drive more speakers. It was something i had no use for and why i traded such a comfortable playing, unique sounding guitar for it i don't know.


----------



## Djazzy (Nov 19, 2013)

I had this Taylor T5... Selling it was the stupidest thing I ever did. Thankfully they're a bit cheaper now than they were when I got the one in question, so I'm considering getting a new one. It won't be the same, but... the chances of tracking down the current owner of the one in question are practically zero...


----------



## Mike (Nov 19, 2013)

My first guitar. An off-white epiphone les paul special (mostly for the sentimental value)

My EC-500. First nice guitar I bought myself and it played like a dream.

feels


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 11, 2014)

Well ... 

Fernandes ravelle
Ibanez RG7620 
Fender american standard strat
Seagull coastline cedar
80's "mint-condition" takamine folk guitar (that was all plywood, but sounded awesome) 

And that's it. Guitars i do miss like hell especially the 7620 and the takamine. 7620 was traded for the fernandes then for the strat, and was just a plain great guitar, and the takamine was sold because of financial problems completely unrelated to my will ... this guitar was really a good piece of musical equipment. 

I think i'll soon add my mexican deluxe player strat to the list since i'm trading it tomorrow for a '89 RG560. 

Though the RG560, i just know it, will be awesome. Lots of people seem to like them a lot. 

I also miss a lot my old JCM900 that i sold as well ... seeing that its used price is always getting higher and higher ... wish i still had it.


----------



## shadowlife (Jan 11, 2014)

Vigier Shawn Lane Master

I'll probably never be able to afford another one again...


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 11, 2014)

ImNotAhab said:


> Ouch.... Some other guy got lucky that day.



Seriously.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 11, 2014)

metalmonster said:


> I also miss a lot my old JCM900 that i sold as well ... seeing that its used price is always getting higher and higher ... wish i still had it.



I had a 50 watt dual reverb half stack that bought brand new. I sold it for $800 and was in brand new, mint condition. I paid about $1100 for it out of a catalog.


----------



## Metal-Box (Jan 11, 2014)

HOKENSTYFE said:


> Got it as birthday gift in 1989. An Ibanez DG350. First guitar I owned. Never sold it but, due to unfortunate circumstances in 1994 lost the guitar. To where, I still don't know.
> 
> No pictures or nothing.



That is a sad, sad story my friend.


----------



## mbardu (Jan 12, 2014)

Carvin DC125 - early nineties...

At the time I got it (~2004 maybe?), I was playing mainly Jackson USA and ESP, had tried a couple of Ibanez J-Custom without being 100% convinced, and heard about this brand ...' Carvin?'...Neck Through USA Made...?
Let's give it a shot. At the time around 250/300$ on &Bay.

Well long story short, a few years later I don't have any Jackson, ESP (or certainly Ibanez  ) left anymore, but I do have around 8 Carvins lying around so...

Why in this topic though?
Well I had to do a pretty drastic move overseas in 2006...and had to sell all my gear including that one... :cry: 
I dearly regret it...

Darn, with that sweet pointy headstock, more pronounced DC body shape, big Logo, such a no restraint metal shredder...
Now I'm sad... :cry: 

One day I'll have them rebuild it!


----------



## Bleach31 (Jan 12, 2014)

I miss my Epiphone LP Ultra I. It was a great guitar and super light with the chambered body, but a ground wire came loose and after the repair I didn't care for the tone of it too much so I let it go.


----------



## s_k_mullins (Jan 12, 2014)

ESP Standard Eclipse II 
LTD Deluxe M1000
Charvel "Wild Card" San Dimas


----------



## ice_age_magic (Jan 12, 2014)

My one of a kind lime green(not the metallic green offered normally) custom shop Washburn wm526. I got laid off from work... Sold it for 1000.. Serial number 0808469
If you have it and might sell... I want it back :/


----------



## monkeysuncle (Jan 12, 2014)

Black Jackson RR3 I bought in high school
Gibson Gothic Explorer with Zakk Wylde EMGs
Schecter Omen 8

Not sold, but traded and I regret it every single day.
Traded a Gibson Les Paul Studio, Sunn Concert Bass head, and a Traynor 2x15 cab for a Egnator Tourmaster combo that smelled, looked, and sounded like total sheeit.


----------



## SeditiousDissent (Jan 12, 2014)

Jackson Roswell Rhoads

I found one in a pawn shop for $500. It was in pristine condition and had the original case. The guy obviously didn't know what he had, because I talked him down to $400. It was, by far, the single worst playing guitar I have ever owned, but I had wanted one ever since I saw the Silverchair "Freak" video in middle school.

I have never had a guitar that had worse neck dive than that freaking thing. It was awkward to play, sounded terrible, and was a beast to restring (LSR tuners are NOT for me). That being said, it was just so cool to look at haha. I sold it for close to $2000 back in '07 and have regretted it every day since. 

I saw the Music Zoo did a run of them awhile back and I nearly snagged the red one, but I couldn't bring myself to pull the trigger on such an awful playing guitar just so it could stay on my wall.


----------



## constepatdyak (Jan 12, 2014)

ESP Horizon II and Ibanez RG3120, two of the best players I've ever had but sold it due to being broke


----------



## Shredasaurus (Jan 12, 2014)

and actually


----------



## metalmonster (Jan 12, 2014)

> ESP Horizon II and Ibanez RG3120, two of the best players I've ever had but sold it due to being broke


Been there too. It sucks. You have all my friendship and compassion, sometimes it's all about chosing the less-sucking option ...


----------



## Cloudy (Jan 12, 2014)

My EBMM Family Reserve Gold Roller...damn that thing played like a monster.


----------



## oracles (Jan 12, 2014)

'92 Laser Blue RG550. Damn do I miss that thing...


----------



## maxdgad (Jan 12, 2014)

RG970XL


----------



## HUGH JAYNUS (Jan 12, 2014)

My first guitar ever was a Kramer 300st. I didnt sell it, but gave it to a friend who needed a guitar and was broke. I had better ones by then, and didnt even really like the way it played at all. But i miss it so bad. Makes me feel better though that i helped someone else towards their dreams.


----------



## Neilzord (Jan 13, 2014)

My most regretted sale was an LTD MV200 that I picked up for a bargain. 

Pickups weren't the best but it played really well and being a shorter scale than I'm used to it had amazing "Riffability" if not a bit crowded at the high end, But I'm more of a Low end shredder than a Solo machine so It suited me perfectly!! 

It's still about currently with a friend of a friend who I don't know, but if it comes up for sale I've insisted that he lets me know!

Awesome colour too!


----------



## s4tch (Jan 13, 2014)

Both of my RG7620 VKs












If I ever find a 3rd one, I'll never let her go.


----------



## stevexc (Jan 13, 2014)

Well I didn't sell it so much as returned it (turns out a 17 year old working part-time can't realistically afford to finance $3000 worth of gear... had to decide between an amp loud enough to gig with and a guitar that was pretty but unnecessary), but my Gibson Faded Cherry Flying V. Played SO nicely, sounded SO good... and I haven't been able to find anything to replace it since. Gibson does apparently have a cherry Flying V Standard, but it's not quite the same (and MSRPs for almost double what I paid for mine)... plus doesn't seem to be available.


----------



## BrailleDecibel (Jan 13, 2014)

Easily my biggest regret gear-wise was selling my old Fernandes Native X, sparkle blue, which is apparently now so rare I can't even find a proper picture of it in the right color on Google Images (mine had a natural-finished, flat-angled headstock, unlike the one in the pic, but other than that, it was the same). I sold it to a friend of mine due to it having some minor problems that my genius 15-year-old self had no idea how to fix (improperly carved replacement nut, minor electronics problems...literaly, that was it, I was SO stupid to sell this thing!!). It played so well it practically played itself, the pickups, though stock, were absolutely MASSIVE-sounding and brutal, and though it was a bit of a heavier guitar, it just hung on the strap perfectly...I REALLY hope that somehow, I come across another one of those guitars someday and have the money for it at the time, because I would absolutely snap one up again.


----------



## SandyRavage (Jan 13, 2014)

All of them.


----------



## cerendir (Jan 14, 2014)

I had a black Ibanez 540 RHH in the mid/late nineties that was one of the nicest playing and sounding guitars I've ever owned. I had to sell it along with some other stuff in order to make ends meet as I was unemployed at the time and desperately needed the money. I still really miss that guitar though, sometimes I wonder where it ended up.

http://www.ibanezrules.com/catalogs/us/1990/r.jpg


----------



## erotomaniac (Jan 14, 2014)

I actually really regret getting rid of my first guitar: a '99 Squier Affinity Strat with the big 70's headstock. I always thought I would never need it again, but I find myself missing it, if only because I was planning on Jake E. Lee'ing it.


----------

